# How much aromasin should I take for bloat?



## buddhaluv (Jul 3, 2011)

About to start my second cycle within a couple of weeks. I bought 30ml of exemestane @ 25mg/ml, so a total of 750mg. How much would I need to take to cut most of the bloat down? I am taking Test E for 14 weeks @ 600MG EW &  d-bol as a kickstart for the first 4 weeks @ 35MG ED. 

I am 5'9, 200Lbs 13% BF, i have one cycle under my belt of Test E for 8 weeks @ 500MG. where I managed to gain 30 pounds but only kept 17 ..remaining was water weight which was lost in the 1st week of pct </3. Definitely won't ever happen again.... so someone please help me out here.. how much aromasin do i take??!!!

I'm hearing 12.5 MG ED, 12.5 EOD, 25 MG ED but not 100%


----------



## james-27 (Jul 3, 2011)

10-12.5 eod


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 3, 2011)

perfect i guess i'll go with 12.5 eod. thanks by the way

& one more thing. do I have to keep using it until PCT is over?


----------



## Dath (Jul 3, 2011)

Theres different thoughts on running thru pct, most would say yes. Works well with clomid
Exemstane half life is 27 hrs. And its primary use is not to control bloating or water retention. Thats a plus. Search the forums bud here but over in the research chem forums youll find more info.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes use aromasin in PCT until you are finished. 12.5mg ED in PCT as well.


----------



## minimal (Jul 4, 2011)

12.5-25mg ED works for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

dbols generate a fair bit of water. I would start at 12.5mg ED, bump up to 25mg if need be. 

Don't go too high as you need some estrogen for gains.

Definately run through PCT at 12.5mg


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

dbols generate a fair bit of water. I would start at 12.5mg ED, bump up to 25mg if need be. 

Don't go too high as you need some estrogen for gains.

Definately run through PCT at 12.5mg


----------



## FUZO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm gonna bump mine up to 25


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2011)

25mg Aromasin ed.


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 25, 2011)

dbol = instant conversion here lol  ed for sure of some kind


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 25, 2011)

id do 12.5 mgs a day first 2 weeks, then hop up to Heavies dose once half lives of Test E rise a bit


----------

